# Franklin 2007 4Hi wondering if anybody has any information on the Franklin 2001 4o ft



## Franklin (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi wondering if anybody has any information on the Franklin 2001 40 foot park model travel trailer with sliding doors? We are interested in buying one but there's no information found. Do you know if it's insulated? Does anybody know anything about these trailers I would more than appreciate it.thanks


----------

